# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  What's your favorite tool this year?

## Dogbreath077

On-car Brake lathe.  I can't wait for the brakes to wear out on my truck.  I just did the brakes on the wife's Toyota Corolla. 

The site won't take videos.  I'll snap a pic tomorrow.

----------


## ecgreen

My favorite tool every year is my breaker bar

----------


## mb523

My favorite non-automotive tool this year is my corded Milwaukee multi-cut tool (I call him Mr. Bizz Buzz). He is a real MVP when it comes to cutting all hard to reach things. A must have tool when performing ANY kind of house work.  

As for automotive oriented tools - I have to go with the Hi-Lift jack. Specifically the handle, it makes the best breaker bar! Second to that is an impact grade universal joint that made my life SO MUCH easier when changing ball joints and rear shackles on my project S10 pickup.

----------


## agent smith

My pen,it helps me make money.

----------


## ecgreen

> My favorite non-automotive tool this year is my corded Milwaukee multi-cut tool (I call him Mr. Bizz Buzz). He is a real MVP when it comes to cutting all hard to reach things. A must have tool when performing ANY kind of house work.  
> 
> As for automotive oriented tools - I have to go with the Hi-Lift jack. Specifically the handle, it makes the best breaker bar! Second to that is an impact grade universal joint that made my life SO MUCH easier when changing ball joints and rear shackles on my project S10 pickup.


High lift handle, oh yeah, so many uses!

----------


## joemcd

Nothing like a good wire crimper.

----------


## Rubicon

I'll play...

For automotive, still one of my favorites, especially up here in the salt/rust belt -- my CT6850 with 400 ft./lbs. torque output and 620 ft./lbs. Bolt Breakaway Torque output. It may not be the most, but it gets the job done ;)

Like Mitch, I will second my ball joint press as a savior. I use it way more than my pitman arm puller :)

----------


## jeep crawl

my phone ...call and get anything done

----------


## Erebus

Hammer.

Great stress reliever.

----------


## farmer

Favorite tool is the Bridgeport. Welder is close 2nd.

Most used tool this year has been the MFing sump pump. Not that I'm bitter or anything.

----------


## LJ Rubicon

Milwaukee High Torque cordless impact gun. Close second (not really a tool) but anti seize I put that on almost everything.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rubicon

> ... Close second (not really a tool) but anti seize I put that on almost everything.


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## FreakinJeep

I have to go with my favorite "tool" being my two-post lift. 

There's nothing quite like being able to work on your Jeep while standing comfortably like a gentleman of leisure, rather than laying on the floor like a peasant.

----------


## LJ Rubicon

> I have to go with my favorite "tool" being my two-post lift. 
> 
> There's nothing quite like being able to work on your Jeep while standing comfortably like a gentleman of leisure, rather than laying on the floor like a peasant.


That would have been my favorite this morning guess I am just a peasant.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Posimoto

> I have to go with my favorite "tool" being my two-post lift.


X2, 10,000 lbs Bendpak

----------


## Jeepinjarrod

I picked up a mini-ducter after a pretty hairy situation involving seized upper rear shock bolts/ the proximity to the gas tank. I dont even break out the torches anymore, this thing is worth every penny spent so far.

----------


## Littlefish

> I have to go with my favorite "tool" being my two-post lift. 
> 
> There's nothing quite like being able to work on your Jeep while standing comfortably like a gentleman of leisure, rather than laying on the floor like a peasant.


You win this one. Every time I finish a project that went south that took longer than I anticipated (all of them), I come in and tell my wife Im buying a lift. I think she doesnt realize just how serious I am sometimes lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## dryvah

My favortie automotive tool has to be the Milwaukee M12 cordless ratchet.  That tools has saved me loads of time breaking down my 6.0

For work (construction) I just picked up the M12 surge impact gun. We use impact guns on a daily basis. Having one thats not as heavy as the M18 but still packs some power is great.

----------


## WallaceK

I'm dreaming of a two post lift too. I'm so jealous of you, FreakinJeep. haha

----------


## bhd6th

Wish I could say 2 post lift!!

Instead, I'll say my Hazard Fart mechanic's tool cart (the better version they sell). Great little rig! bit of a pain to assemble, but feels dang decent and is holding up after 2 months of semi regular use!

Plus... Its red and shiny, just like my #2 tool, the mini sledge <3

----------


## NotThePainter

My Mastercard.

----------


## bob

> My Mastercard.


Awesome hahaha

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeep crawl

ok ,rethinking  this going to go with my, MAPS

----------


## nobletrout

Milwaukee 11 way with ECX bit screwdriver.

----------


## wrath0r

If my garage could accommodate a two-post lift I'd have bought one years ago, but my JK on 33s barely fits. Automotive, I'm going to have to say my Ingersoll Rand pneumatic hammer. That thing was a real MVP for me on a recent project. But above all else sits my Dremel. It has solved so many problems for me around the house that I don't know what I ever did without it.

----------

